# Advice re: Colonoscopy



## abrose25 (Oct 27, 2004)

I just thought I'd let everyone know that I'm going in for my colonoscopy in the morning. I am a 25 year old female who had one episode of bright red blood in the stool during a bad episode of IBS-D... so they're just checking things out. I just wanted to highly recommend the Miralax w/ Gatorade Ice prep. It has been so easy. It was so easy to drink - no taste at all... just like Gatorade. No cramping or bloated feeling. I was running a clear pale yellow within an hour and a half of drinking the first round. I guess the only bad thing is that I'm still going and I started at 6:00pm and it's now 3am. Oh well! It's slowed quite a bit so I'm going to try to get some rest. Wish me luck and to all thinking about having a colonoscopy -- my prep has been a breeze and very comfortable for the most part!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hope it goes ok for you....


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

The prep for my colonoscopy was nowhere near as bad as I thought it was going to be and the actual colonoscopy was a breeze too. Let us know how you go abrose25


----------



## abrose25 (Oct 27, 2004)

Well I'm home and I'm tired, but otherwise feeling pretty good. The doctor didn't find anything wrong and said it's definitely just IBS and to adjust my diet. He took some biopsies though to make sure, but I won't find out about those for a couple weeks. Just glad it is finally over!! I did have problems with still having diarrhea after the procedure. So the nurse told me to take some immodium and that should take care of it. Anyone else?


----------

